# Prayers needed



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

My children were involved in a serious accident today on Hwy 297A. My daughter is going to be fine but my son was seriously injured. The driver of the other auto is severely injured and desperately needs our prayers. If anyone knows him or his family PLEASE let me know via PM of his condition. I am concerned but do not want to intrude in such a way that is unwanted by the family.

Thank you,
Mike Moore


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers sent for all involved. Keep us posted.


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Added you all to the prayer list.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*Accident*

Mike, it was my daughter-n-laws brother that was in the car. He had both arms broken, both legs broken, hip broken and internal injuries. He and family are at Sacred as we speak. The family didn't find out until about 6:30 tonight. My wife and I with my son's family were at the Wahoo's game when my daughter in law got txt msg from someone she knew that saw the news and recognized the car. As far as his condition right now, I would rather not say because all we have heard so far is speculation. Let's just say, it doesn't look good at all. We pray that your kids will be ok.

Don


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you for the information Don. I am desperately sorry. My family will not cease in our prayers.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Bubba is his name he is my cousin. I left the hospital a while ago. The doctor came in and spoke with us before i left. Right now the main concern is the internal bleeding. It hasn't stopped and thats the biggest issue of many! It is gonna be a minute by minute thing. If they can get that under control then the next big thing is repairing the hip cause thats where alot of the internal bleeding is coming from! Thanks to all that are praying for him! It is a tragic situation! Mike Moore thank you for your concern and hope your childern make a full recovery. Feel free to pm me for updates! I am going back in the morning to sit with him! I will keep everyone posted! Thanks pff for your prayers!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Prayers Sent!*

My prayers for everyone involved.

I wish you the best for a successful recovery. C2


----------



## Pigman (Jul 26, 2011)

Prayers going up for all involved! Please keep us informed and if we can have food delivered, etc.

Pigman


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Praying for both families. Hope to hear positive news soon.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Mike
I hope everyone will be ok and make a speedy recovery! I'll Pray for both families. Bryan


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Just left the hospital and the nurse said his vitals are better. He is still losing lots of blood. The nurse said he is already a miracle at this point. His mom is doing better and she is thankful for all the prayers

Mike thank you for your prayers for my cousin! We are praying for your children as well.


----------



## Okuma (Jun 25, 2011)

Prayers going up to your children and the other man involved. Praying for a speedy recovery and remember Doctors can't predict the future Miracles happen each and every day! At the age of 2 I was diagnosed with a spinal tumor and had a 5% chance to live and was told I would never walk. I walked onto the Bus my first day of school. Anything is Possible!


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Prayers go out to all those involved and positive vibes sent to all friends and family


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers said for both families.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Update: Bubba made it thru the night. About the same still bleeding internally but it has slowed down a little. Keep praying PFF Family! Also keep the moore family in your prayers they still have a long road of recovery!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Prayer sent.
Rtw


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Prayers for all.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

saying prayers for all!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Prayers sent for all.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

My prayers are sent for all who are involved. It's always difficult when it's close to home such as this and/or a young child. I go back to work Monday after having a few days off. Rest assured if your loved one is under my care that they will be watched over by caring dedicated people that go the extra mile. Praying for the best outcome for all.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

wow you guys are some class individuals. i would of thought both families would be pissed off at each other. i take it that alcohol wasn't a factor and that it was just a bad accident where both parties were equally involved. 

i know if one party was at fault or alcohol was involved I would be pissed at the other guy, not wishing for prayers.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for both families.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I hope all are well. Prayers sent to all.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds horrible and purty ironic that both parties have kin on here! I'm glad both sides are lifting each other up in prayer! Prayers asked fer both families!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> Sounds horrible and purty ironic that both parties have kin on here! I'm glad both sides are lifting each other up in prayer! Prayers asked fer both families!


 
You could not have said it better...................


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

In our prayers as well.


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Prayers sent*

I will keep them in my prayers Mike. God is still on the Throne.


God Bless



Moose


----------



## jaw-jacker69 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Not the time*



stevesmi said:


> wow you guys are some class individuals. i would of thought both families would be pissed off at each other. i take it that alcohol wasn't a factor and that it was just a bad accident where both parties were equally involved.
> 
> i know if one party was at fault or alcohol was involved I would be pissed at the other guy, not wishing for prayers.


 
Just my thought; blaming and pointing fingers is not the issue here. The well beings of all involved is the issue. Yes, factors can make a person mad, but healing is best. I have sent prayers to the kids and all family members involved. I pray for a fast and complete recovery. God Bless you.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Update: Well the doctors came in with unfortunately not so good news. He gave a 10% chance for survival. My heart is so heavy right now, but we will not give up hope! I have seen miracles happen in my life and I have Faith God is in control. I will not allow my faith to be shaken! I wanna thank all of the Pff for your continual prayers! Bubba is a fighter!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ sorry bro. i've lost a lot of peeps to car accidents. its really one of the worst things cause it can happen to anyone at anytime. thats why its important to always tell your family you love them

i hope the guy pulls through for you !!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

jaw-jacker69 said:


> Just my thought; blaming and pointing fingers is not the issue here. The well beings of all involved is the issue. Yes, factors can make a person mad, but healing is best. I have sent prayers to the kids and all family members involved. I pray for a fast and complete recovery. God Bless you.


yeah i wasn't trying to be in-sensitive just kinda surprised the parties involved have that attitude.. i think its a great thing. I used to work at a hospital and i saw a lot of finger pointing between parties.. i even saw one family threaten to sue the person who was in a coma yelling at their family when it was their person who was at fault. people can be nasty sometimes. 

so this is awesome to see


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Praying for Bubba, the Moore children, and their families.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Prayers for all parties involved. Truly sad! I pray for a full and speedy recovery for all. Keep us posted please.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

Prayers for both families involved. I played baseball with Bubba for years as a kid, he is a fighter but needs a lot of prayer. Also know Mike's son and he is a good kid who needs prayer for healing as well. Me and my family have been praying for both since we found out about it.


----------



## jerad (Jun 1, 2012)

*Prayers*

Both families are added to our prayers. God Bless all of you.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Bubba passed away today RIP.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

prayers to all involved.hope for a quick recovery for all.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

hurricanes1 said:


> Bubba passed away today RIP.



Prayers to Bubba's family and the other family involved. I don't believe I knew Bubba but phone calls are coming in from all of my step-kids. They have all known him since childhood and are very upset. Knowing my step-kids that means Bubba must have been a great person.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Im really sorry for your loss and we will continue to keep both families in our prayers.


----------



## grease monkey (May 26, 2012)

RIP, Bubba, hope all others involed are good.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I just want to personally thank all who have sent up prayers for Bubba. As much as we wanted him to pull thru it is obvious that God has bigger plans for him in heaven with our lord! On behalf of the family we are all at peace! I am truly overwhelmed with the outpour of concern and prayers from this forum! As crazy as it may sound i consider all of you family! Thank u again and please continue to pray for the Moore family they still have a long road to recovery. God Bless!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Snatch it said:


> I just want to personally thank all who have sent up prayers for Bubba. As much as we wanted him to pull thru it is obvious that God has bigger plans for our him in heaven with our lord! On behalf of the family we are all at peace! I am truly overwhelmed with the out pour of concern and prayers from this forum! As crazy as it may sound i consider all of you family! Thank u again and please continue to pray for the Moore family the still have a long road to recovery. God Bless!


Hang in there hand.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Bubba's last name isn't Johnson is it? Regardless, this is a sad story and I'm sorry for the loss.. Prayers to the families involved.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a small world. I ran into Bubba's employer at a supply house yesterday. He had nothing but good comments about his work and showed great concern about his outlook. Prayers offered to Bubba's Family and friends.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the prayers. They have truly made a difference! Bubba will be missed. Never take for granted the time you have with your loved ones. Love them unconditionaly and Spend time with them. Cherish every memory and be sure to make more. Life is too short not to. God Bless to all!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Saddened to hear of this news. Prayers for all involved.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

daniel, I just now saw this thread, i'm sorry to hear of this. Head high brother. I'll say a prayer for you and your family. i'll see ya at work.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Very sorry to hear that Bubba didn't make it. It's always sad when accidents like this happen. I hope Mikes son is going to be okay. My 14yr old son accidentally smashed my 8yr old sons fingers in the door at KFC this past Sunday and it made my heart stop. I just can't imagine what Mike and his family are going through. I hope the best possible outcome for his son and that he will totally recover to lead a long fullfilling happy life.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Im sorry to hear about Bubba prayers to his family


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Bubba has taken his place next to God. Prayers sent.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayers sent


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Praying for both families.


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Prayers sent for the families.


----------

